# Thinking of Getting a Hav - Advice?!!



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I'm brand new to this site and could really use some input. I have been going back and forth on whether I'm ready for a dog. Thought I was, but I adopted a 4 year old rescue schnauzer mix that had way more problems than I was expecting, including major submissive urination and was over the top hyper, and I ended up taking her back because I knew she was too much for me. Ever since that experience, I've had cold feet, but can't seem to let go of the idea that this was supposed to be the summer of my new dog, and so I've continued the search. I had a Yorkie for 15 years, though she was a "family dog" and I had lots of help. New home, just me and my husband now, and he is not so keen on the idea, though he would go along with it. Basically, I'd be a "single mom." I work at home, but I do spend long, long hours at the computer every day, and I'm a little concerned about juggling a puppy in particular, though obviously I know that difficult stage passes. Also whether it's fair to a dog to expect it to hang out waiting for me while I'm working, which can be up to 10 hours a day, and then of course there are other daily tasks that need attention. 

I really fell in love with this breed after reading about them and meeting a few puppies and adults, though reading all over these discussion boards the past couple of days has me both longing to get one ASAP, and scared out of my wits at the same time that I won't be able to handle it, or my dog will have health problems like some of the ones I've been reading about here - like liver issues. Is that common with Havs, or are they generally healthy? The breeders I've talked to I believe to be responsible and reputable, but I have read that purebreds tend to have more problems.

Any opinions? My heart longs for this, and yet it's been a number of years since I've had a dog, and I am remembering that it was really a lot of work and worry, and while having the company, love, laughs and cuddles would be great, I'm hung up on things like house training (what if I'm not successful with it, etc.), and I fear the dog might be bored (though obviously there would be play and walk breaks), since this is a very quiet house without much activity. I keep getting close, and then panicking about whether I can handle it, since it would be awful if I ended up regretting it. More than likely I'd fall in love and find a way to make it all work, problems would be worth it all in the end, but I can't help wondering what the trade off will be, for both me and the dog. 

Really torn and would love some advice from experienced Hav and pet people! 

Thanks.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome and let me tell ya you came to the right place for help. I will tell you about my situation. I am married and have no children. I am a stay at home house wife. I grew up with dogs all my life. When I graduated from college my hubby said that I could then get a dog. So I went and rescued a cocker spaniel. Her name is Ginger. About a year later I wanted a small lap dog. Hubby and I looked through some toy breed books and came across the Havanese. The search was on. I was looking on the computer and learning all kinds of things. I found some breeders and went and met with them. I loved loved the havanese and was ready for one. I went to pick one out and got cold feet. I do not know what happened but I chickened out. I thought about Giinger and wondered what she would think and was afraid of the potty training issues. Well a little later found a great breeder right by me and feel in love with her and her dogs. I picked out my Jillee and was able to visit her every week till she came home. Hubby and I went and picked her up and well lets just say all the worries went put the window. I will say though that my hubby was very supportive of the idea and was on board as well which helped. A year later I have another havanese and her name is Betzie. They are alot of fun and it is scary at first but it all comes together. You have to make sure this is what you really really what and hubby is on board as well. I am sure you will get alot of helpful advice from others here. This place is the best...but one thing though I do not think there will be someone on here saying not to get one...they are addicting!!!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. It's a great thing to ask questions before getting a Hav.  
Havs are wonderful little dogs, very loving, friendly, sturdy. They DO need alot of attention and love in return. They can be mischivious and stubborn. I had no trouble potty training my Cazzie, but it was summertime and I was able to take him outside. That said, I have recently gotten home from the hospital and Cazzie decided to forget his housetraining! He is much better now that I am getting back on my feet, but there was something in his little brain that made him respond to an unsettling time in his life by peeing where he shouldn't! So, a dog owner has to be prepared to clean up messes from time to time. Havs love to shred paper, you may have heard. Cazzie loves to eat books. I even caught him taking one out of the bookshelf! You have to be willing to spend time grooming him even in a puppy cut. You have to be willing to take him/her out at three in the morning should nature demand it. You have to be willing to receive lots of kisses and cuddles! They are truly Velcro dogs, they love you with all of their hearts which will break if they are left alone and neglected. Best of luck to you in your decision!
Suzy


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Casper, wow, 4 dogs! You are really hooked, apparently! I think I'm still stuck in that part you mentioned about determining whether this is what I really, really, really want... right now I'm definitely sure I want all the wonderful parts of the experience, but not sure about the other parts, namely the necessary sacrifices of time, money, furniture and floors (lol!), etc. I actually think it's possible I'm having some sort of a mid-life crisis where I'm just so frustrated and bored with my day to day life (grateful I can work at home, but hate what I'm doing to make a living), and I might be trying to "fix what's broken" with the diversion and company of a dog, rather than taking whatever minimal extra time I can scrape together and putting my attention toward working on a career change, or at least adding some other spiritual and physical pursuit that will make me happier and healthier, overall. Like I've been wanting to take a Yoga class forever and can't seem to make it happen, and I've got a languishing sideline jewelry business that was starting to get successful, but fell to the back burner when we bought this house 4 years ago and needs a lot more attention to get it going again. I also really miss my creative life, and I'm pretty sure that will be on indefinite hold at least through the puppy and adolescent years. Yet I loved my yorkie so much I thought my heart would break from it, little every day joys like watching her little butt and tail from behind on walks, so cute you could die from the cuteness...that determined little bundle of personality, you know what I mean. It's the best, and yet I'm still so scared about jumping in again that it's keepin' me up at night.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome Petaluna!
You will get great advice here.
Given your situation, I think you'd do well with just the right Havenese, matched by a good breeder. I think the match is the key. And of course the breeder who health tests and is there to give you advice and support.

We got Chico first, and when he was 3, we got our second dog Cali, who just turned a year. We asked for kind of laid back dogs, because we didn't feel like we could deal with a high energy dog. 
We also didn't bring the dogs home until after 10 weeks. They were both pad trained and crate trained by their breeders. Except for the constant peeing of our little girl, housebreaking wasn't very hard. We followed the instructions.

I should say I did, because I was home a lot. My husband's main job was loving them, petting them, and as he used to say,"earning the dog food"lol.
He isn't good with discipline at all.

Since you are home a lot, you'll be able to supervise the little puppy. 
You can get the right set-up to facilitate things for you. Check puppy-training threads on this forum. You'll get lots of ideas. 
You can take breaks from working and play with your puppy, and take him outside to potty.

I say, go for it. These delightful Havs are the best, and are well worth any work that you put into training. They are so fun and loving.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

A Havanese will be happy to have you all day - even if you are working at the computer. You could also consider an older dog from a breeder who is looking to re-home one of their champions. This way you wouldn't have to work as hard at potty training. Just make sure the breeder you work with has done the important health tests. You can read about these on the Havanese Club of America website.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Lisa that perhaps an older dog would be best for you, especially if you are worried about house training and about giving a puppy much needed attention - and trust me, they need a LOT of attention at a young age, even now at a year Kubrick will beg me for attention if I have ignored him for what he feels is too long, which can be anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour depending on how tired he is. 

If you get an older dog from a good breeder who does all the health testing, like Lisa said, you can make sure to get a more laid back type who will be happy sitting at your feet while you type and yet will also be happy going for walks and playing when it's time for that.

Good luck!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Luv2, the pups I've been looking at are 3 and 4 months, but it's funny, I was attracted to the livelier ones that seemed more interested in me, even though I would prefer a more laid back adult. I met a couple of really mellow puppies, which I thought was a bit odd for pups, and they actually ran the other way or were very uninterested in me when I picked them up, so I had a hard time warming up to those. The mom of those 2 was more cautious and mellow, whereas the mom of the livelier ones seemed more lively, herself. What a hard choice, picking the right dog. As to puppy training, it would be my only other job for sure, and while I know my husband wouldn't help much in that area, I'd have to ask him to help out in other ways like with shopping and laundry, which hopefully he'd be willing to do. He's given lip service to being on board with it, but I know how it will REALLY go when there are accidents to clean up, puppy is crying at 3 in the morning, etc. Actually, the middle of the night thing and the potty training thing are probably my 2 biggest worries, aside from the dog having a major health problem that might be very expensive and heartbreaking to boot. I don't get near enough sleep as it is, I'm not a good napper and I can't go back to sleep once I'm woken too early, so I imagine I'd be a basket case until the puppy started sleeping through the night. I almost had a chance at a very sweet 2 year old, but the breeder decided to take her off the market for awhile while they had her knee reevaluated, and she may or may not be available after they got some more opinions on that. She was a doll, but rolled on her back a lot - submissive? I didn't see her peeing when she did that, but wasn't sure if she might become a more fearful dog later in life if she was doing a lot of submissive displaying now. She loved me, but for some reason wanted nothing to do with my husband, though I imagine that would change over time.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 

We had considered getting a retired dog before we got Benji, our first puppy. One thing I was concerned about was separation anxiety. I feel that the dogs that live with breeders tend to have a number of dogs around them and don't necessarily have experience to stay by themselves for a few hours. I work outside of home 4 hours for 3 days a week and it might have been an issue in such a situation. The other issue was if the dog could handle boarding / kennels if it had never been exposed to such environment. I think the breeder's input and support would be crucial to settle an older pet in a new home. 

I am sure you will get very good advice and input from the breeders here as well as the forum member who have adopted older dogs. 

Selecting a reputable, experienced breeder who does health testing is the key for getting a healthy, well adjusted, and well-trained puppy that matches your lifestyle. Having an appropriate set up at your home for the puppy and communication with your breeder would make it easier. I would highly recommend the book, "The Havanese" by Diane Klumb to get to know the breed. 

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks, Poornima. I was just wondering if I should contact the breeders of the 2 year old again, just in case she becomes available, but I just told them a couple weeks ago that I was going to hold off for awhile, till maybe next year, and so they may think I'm too much of a flip flopper and couldn't blame them. I think I mentioned something to that effect about separation anxiety and whether she could handle being the only dog, coming from a life with a lot of other canines around, and they said she'd probably love all the extra attention she'd get without other dogs vying for it, but no idea what would happen if I had to leave her alone for a few hours. That would certainly be a big change for her. There is so much to think about. I thought somehow I'd just "know" when it was the right dog, right time, but maybe that's not how it works. Seems like your experience as a Hav owner can be like night and day depending on which particular dog you choose.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!! I completely understand all of your concerns, we had talked about adding a dog to our family for years, but I didn't budge until I was really ready for one. Or let's say, kind of really ready for one, I still had many worries, but at some point you need to stop overthinking and not worry about every little detail.

We got Marley mostly because the kids had been begging for a dog for so long. What I didn't realize was that I was going to fall head over heels in love with the little guy. I promised that the dog wouldn't add any more stress to my husbands busy life, so the girls and I do take care of him, but he still adores him and will play with him daily (and he will chip in if we aren't there)

Havanese are great companions and I find that Marley is pretty happy just being around me for most of the day. He asks for (by pulling on my socks when it's time) and I do take him for a half hour walk through the neighborhood every morning, but I find that is another plus. Exercise is good for anyone, and if you embrace this change, it is great!!

So, I do think the good far outweigh the bad and in your case I would just make sure you go with a very reputable breeder to reduce the risk of health problems and someone that will match you with the right personality. I agree that getting an older puppy may be perfect for you!!

Marley is very playful, outgoing and happy overall, but generally also very easy going and mellow, so there are dogs out there that have both characteristics!!

Alexa


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Just an fyi, a laid back puppy doesn't mean one that would run the other way or not warm up to you. They can be out-going and friendly, warm and playful, just not THE most outgoing in the litter.

As others have said, perhaps an older dog would be right for you.

Have a good time searching for just the right Hav. It is such fun.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, and since you are in Michigan, you may want to check in with Kathy Ambler, too. She's a great resource of information and will be able to answer questions regarding any concerns. I know she has a litter right now, but she seems to know lots of other breeders in the Hav' community, so if it's an older puppy you are looking for, she may point you in the right direction.

http://havayork.homestead.com


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: If your 2 biggest worries are sleeping through the night and potty training, an older dog (>1 y/o) should be the right match. Hope you'll find the right breeder. Keep in mind that most Havs from great breeders will cost $1500-2500, but it's the best investment cause it potentially saves you money and heartbreaks in the long run. If you think that a Hav from a reputable breeder is too expensive for you, I suggest you just wait and save OR look into Hav rescue! Good luck.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> thanks, Poornima. Seems like your experience as a Hav owner can be like night and day depending on which particular dog you choose.


You are welcome! I think the personality of the puppy and breeders experience and knowhow of the breed is crucial when it comes to matching the personality of the puppy and the owner. We went to the shows, talked to the breeders and set up criteria as to what we were looking for. I wanted a breeder who would also board the puppy when we travelled. I also wanted a breeder who would be interested in forming a strong relationship with me as a owner and hold my hand when I needed. I am very forutnate to have found such a wonderful breeder and I couldn't have done it without her support. The Havanse are wonderful loving and playful and they NEED and THRIVE on attention. They are velcro dogs and just be prepared to have a furball tagging along with you to the loo or bed. S/he will be your adorable shadow.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thank you! Yes, I am thinking maybe an older dog would be best, also. are there any issues with an unspayed female that I would be having spayed in terms of health issues from that or marking behavior? I know that's usually a male trait, but i have heard females who are coming into heat will do it, but not sure if they continue after spaying. I don't have a problem with the price of the dog, I mean, it's not like we are rolling in money, but I understand why they cost what they do, and I'm willing to pay it for a healthy, well tempered, well bred dog, it's worth it.  (It's more the ongoing costs and potential emergency costs that add up.) I actually like the idea of a "velcro" dog, as long as she will be OK when I have to go out for awhile, and hopefully will want to socialize with other humans when she meets them, not just me. 

Any thoughts on the rolling on the back thing when approached? This 2 year old I met didn't seem overly submissive, and yet I saw her do that about 5 times on my 2 visits there. Is that submissive display, or just wanting belly rubbed? I think it's submissive, but not sure if that's a common Hav thing. Somebody left a puddle on the floor after greeting me, but there were about 5 dogs including one puppy who clamored around at once, so not sure who leaked. Kinda not sure I want an excited/submissive leaker, I've heard that's a tough behavior to change.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not sure I'm totally with the others on this one. You sound *really* ambivalent about getting a dog and are concerned about the commitment of time and energy into what is a process to help any puppy or grown dog acclimate to a new life with you. Only you know yourself and what your deepest feelings are about this. If you really don't think you have the temperament or inclination to give it all the attention it needs, this might not be the right time for you to add a Havanese to your life.

Please don't misunderstand, I'm not suggesting you not do it, I'm suggesting you do some soul searching and know whether you're comfortable with the decision. If not, I'd wait.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I got Stella in July of last year and she had her first birthday yesterday. I didn't have a lot of problems potty training her but I made her my full time job for the first few months. I am widowed, live alone and don't work so it was pretty easy for me to devote all my time to her. She didn't start sleeping through the night for at least a couple months. Even now, she requires quite a bit of attention during the day. She goes most places with me and is very good with kids and with other dogs. I have four grandsons that are 6 and under so she gets a real workout with them quite often. Stella rolls over on her back a lot but it's for belly rubs. She's fine if I leave her alone for up to 4 hours. I shut her into my main floor laundry room when I leave and she does just fine. 
I agree with the others that say an older dog may be what you're looking for. Housebreaking and training them to not chew, bite and all the other stuff can be a time consuming job. Now that Stella is a year, I love, love, love having her but I don't think I could've handled having a pup when my kids were younger or if I had a job. She has turned into the sweetest dog ever and everyone who meets her falls in love with her. I have people offering to dog sit all the time.
Good luck on making a decision, if you truly want a dog in your life, you can't go wrong with a Hav from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input, honestly. Wise words from experienced pet parents. I have a lot to think about, and I know if this doesn't happen now, I'll eventually get my hav. It may well be that an adult dog is my best choice, at least for the foreseeable near future. I know I'd rise to the challenge, puppy or adult, a dog would never suffer in my care, but other things might as a result (i.e. hubby, work, personal hygiene - LOL!). I've gotten myself all wound up about the what-iffs. Ah, too bad I don't drink, I could use a glass of wine right about now...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is my .02 and that's really all it's worth as this is an extremely personal decision.

1. Personally I think your husband should be absolutely on board with this decision as it will affect him and his life or lifestyle. Even if he isn't doing any of the training or cleaning up or whatever you are adding a member to your family and this will affect him. Have you asked yourself if he'll be jealous of the "new baby" or annoyed by the dog, etc...I have personal experience with getting a Dane that my husband hesitantly said "okay" about. For six years, my Dane died at age six, I heard him say "your dog does this," and "after he dies, no more dogs," ultimately- "I told you so." It was absolutely a deal breaker with me before we got Posh that my husband was 101 percent on board. FYI I take Posh to training, do all of her grooming, feed her, and essentially care for her as a "single parent" but my husband is totally in love with her and beams in her presence. He never ever says "your dog."

2. How do you feel about cleaning poop out of your dog's butt ten minutes before you go on "a date" with your husband or shopping or whatever? It seems they get extreme "dingleberries" no matter how well you keep their bums trimmed and they get poopy butt when it's least convenient aka you spent two hours giving them a bath and blow drying them yesterday...I was not prepared for the poop butt thing and luckily they make rubber gloves 

Sounds like you are doing your research so good luck!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Posh, I know my husband would fall in love with the dog, he's that kind of guy, and he'd do a certain amount of chipping in to help me, but the care would be primarily my job. He says he doesn't want to stand between me and my heart's desire (and we don't have kids, so he knows I've got that need to nurture something). I told him I'd really just want him to take her for walks occasionally, let her out to potty if I'm not here and he is, and play with her/entertain her sometimes when I'm busy. I'm not getting my hopes up about more than that, but it's more like the decision to go ahead and get the dog would be a lot easier for me if I knew he was excited about it and would really WANT to spend a lot of time with her, work on training with me, etc., but he prefers to keep things simple and not complicate his life with too many responsibilities, like kids, pets, etc. 

As to poop butt... yuck, but my yorkie would get that too sometimes, so it's sorta familiar territory. PIA, but I'd be doing a lot of checking so it hopefully wouldn't get dragged across my furniture. Plus they always have that funny hunch and that look on their face when they know they've got a tag-along stuck to their rump!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

For what it is worth I agree with Geri and Amy on this one. If you are even a teeny bit ambivalent then I would wait. As you said, you are dissatisfied with certain aspects of your life. A dog of any age will put those plans on hold. Would that make you even MORE unsatisfied? Perhaps it would be better to get those areas of your life where you want them and then add a puppy or dog.

As for your husband, I totally agree that he has to be 100% committed. I too do all the grooming and "chores" for Tessa but if he were not totally on board it would irritate him to no end to have Tessa interrupt our dinner to go out to potty. Or play fetch while we are in the middle of a movie, beg for attention, or the myriad of minor "annoyances" that go along with dog ownership. Like awakened early on a weekend morning when he wanted to sleep in because she has to go out. Or the extra potty stops while traveling. Etc, etc. When you are sick, not home, or unavailable he will have to step up to the plate. Will he resent it?

A deal breaker in our house was BOTH of us had to want a dog. I must add that I probably wanted one more than he did but he was on board and knew those words "your dog" would never pass his lips. He knew my need to nurture after my youngest went off to college was stronger than his. He would have been OK with no dog once our Sheltie died. Luckily he is totally smitten and in love with Tessa 

I've owned many dogs in my life and IMO Havs are unlike any other. It really is like having a toddler in the house. The level of attachment is unlike any other. They are true velcro dogs unlikely to be satisfied with you on the computer all day even with breaks. I had no idea how much time and attention my Hav would take. Truthfully she wants to play 24/7!  Luckily I am at a point in my life where I have the time and energy to devote to her.

Should you decide to go ahead and get a dog do not assume that an unfriendly dog will warm up to your DH. Some will, but others won't. Check the health testing on the parents on the offa.org site. Make sure you have an excellent contract with a reputable breeder. Talk to other Hav owners about what they were looking for when they chose their dog or puppy. It can be so easy to be swayed by a cute puppy face and end up with temperament or health problems.

And good luck. Our Tessa has added immeasurable love and joy to our lives but we had no ambivalence when we made the decision and were ready for the extra work and responsibility. You will now when the time is right. I think after reading all this, should you decide to get a Hav you will know you REALLY want one right now :biggrin1:

Sorry this is so long.....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

When I was getting our first dog my hubby was not all that excited like I was. Well three dogs later he still does not get all excited like I do but let me tell how much he loves them....bunches and bunches. I hope you make the right decision for you and your family.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I too agree with Geri & Amy on this. It appears that you are concerned about many issues that def. occur with Havs. They do require lots of love and attention. With you being home, that is an added bonus, but if you cannot leave the compter to take the pup out regularly, you will be frustrated with the training. An older dog may be a good fit for you, as you will not have to deal with the potty training issues. Your hubby should def. be on board about it. Like you, I did the same thing, a few years ago I took in a rescue Laso APso, and was so overwhelmed by what he needed, and how he was so aggressive with my cats, that I had to give him back. It broke my heart. So a year later, when I got the itch for another pup, I decided on a puppy as I felt I would bond with it better. As you can seen, I now have three Havanese!! They are fabulous companions, but they are a lot of work! Thankfully my husband gets them up and out and fed in the mornings, and I take care of them in the evenings. It works for us, but we share in the care of the pups! Good luck to you in your decision, and we all are here for you to help out if you decide on a puppy!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I have my first puppy after 35 years with only cats and birds. You need to know that it is plenty of work! After you establish a routine, it becomes a bit easier but you still need to give them a lot of attention. I wake up at 6 am and he needs to be monitored till he pottys,and then fed, and played with. I have set up a mini grooming session so he's used to being combed and brushed and I set aside a half an hour for play in the morning and afternoon. He sleeps a lot after the play and also plays quite nicely by himself. There's a fair amount of cleaning involved, too. Mistakes happen!

I adore this breed and knew a lot about them from reading, this forum and my friend who has one that I babysit sometimes. I was prepared and have the time...but after less than a week, I have to say: I'm bushed...LOL! But... I love him so much I can't imagine my life without him!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess we've placed somewhere over 200 puppies. The only one we have ever had to take back soon after placing it was to a very dear lady who was changing from a regular job to working out of her house. She thought she would have plenty of time for the pup and it sounded reasonable to us, but found that she actually had to spend more time working than before and was very sad to find that she had little time for the pup during the day. I'm sure this is not always the case. Fortunately, we found a great home from someone on our list in 20 minutes (the lady had to find her husband on the golf course). Funny, some 3 years later this dog is spending a week and a half with us while her owners are on vacation. The first and second owners live not far apart and have become great friends.

Long story short make sure you get one from a breeder who will take it back if it doesn't work out. You should know for sure pretty soon after getting one.

On the health question, make sure you get one from a responsible breeder who offers a guarantee which includes paying for any treatments for congenital health problems. Health testing is no guarantee by itself. Being a responsible breeder means being responsible. There are a LOT of new breeders on Havanese in the past few years with many getting into it for the money, so visit different ones and find the one you are most comfortable with.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

:whooetaluna,
Here's my bit of advice.
My now 9 year old daughter began asking for a puppy when she was 4.We finally caved in last May.
You do the math,it took us a while.
I didn't even know about Havs until my friend told me about a dog she saw all the time at her son's soccer practice.So she finally approached the owner and gave me some info.
My biggest concern was my allergies.My daugther also suffers from allergies,so researching the Havs relentlessly we decided on this particular breed.We got lucky with an awesome breeder and then I stumbled onto to site.:whoo:
Well we got Duncan when he was 8 weeks old and I was home to train him.
I have 2 daughters 6 & 9,and they are all great with each other.
I never had dogs growing up so this was/is all new to me.I can honestly say that I am in love with Duncan.He is a good boy and we are even considering another,but at the rate I make decisions,my oldest will be in high school by then,LOL!!
SO what I am trying to say is that getting a Have was/is a wonderful addition to our family and I am very happy that I decided on this breed.
Hope all works out for you and hopefully everyone on this forum will make your decision easier.
Take care,
Dot


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Petaluna,

You've got a lot of great advice already, so I just want to welcome you to the forum and wish you good luck with your decision.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, Dot. I think that's about my average decision-making pace, too! I'm glad it worked out for you, and I hope at some point it does for me also. I think it's the single mom/raising a puppy combo that scares me. At least you have the kids to help out.

Tom, interesting that your only return came from a work-at-home person. My husband and I are both self-employed, and the other night we looked at each other and said we don't know how people do it - all these extra activities beyond work...sports, home maintenance, cooking, classes, um - raising kids? We are not lazy people, we both work 7 days a week most of the time, and yet we find it mind-boggling how people juggle their responsibilities and still have time for fun. There was only a very short period in my life, about 2 years, where I was just working a 9-5 job and had evenings and weekends free. That was the one time in my life outside of childhood where I really felt like I had enough "free time" to have a balanced life. Aside from those 2 years, it's always been a combination of work and school, or a day job plus a sideline, and now full time at home plus yet another sideline when I can manage it. Anything less and we couldn't pay our bills and still save for retirement, which we are REALLY behind on. And yet I wouldn't trade it to go back on someone else's payroll, I love being self employed, though I'd rather be making that living doing something more interesting. I guess I thought a dog would help break up the monotony and keep me company, I'm way too isolated these days, but it would also add more work to the pile.

In any case, apparently I still have a lot to think about, and I'm realizing that if end up doing this anytime soon, an older dog might be my best choice. I thought I could make a perch for her next to my desk so she could look out the window and watch the squirrels and birds. I feed 'em, they've been my surrogate pets the past few years, so there's lots of urban wildlife activity out there.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, and best wishes making a decision! 
You can take your time deciding, and that's so much better than rushing into something. 
I agree with Tom. Choose a good breeder that will work with you and be willing to take the dog back if it just doesn't work, and who can help you make sure you get a dog that fits your family. 
I also agree that an older puppy or dog may be a great choice for you. We have two havanese now. Our first was seven months when we got her and the second, who we've just had for a couple of weeks, is 11 months. There is still a lot of puppy there, but they came to us (from a great breeder) with most of the difficult puppy training already done. Our family does not regret getting older pups.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> I guess I thought a dog would help break up the monotony and keep me company, I'm way too isolated these days, but it would also add more work to the pile.


I will admit that is why I got a dog after my last child left for college and my Sheltie died. The house was suddenly way too quiet and my DH works very long hours, sometimes gone for 36 hrs straight. Tessa is great company and I don't know what I would do without her. Dogs are also great conversation starters when you are out walking. People who wouldn't ordinarily stop and talk will if you have a dog with you.

I think it's great that you are carefully considering all the pros and cons so when you finally reach a decision you will know it is the right one. Good luck!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am not sure--it is sort of like a kid--if the hubby isn't into it, I'm not sure I could make it work. Try taking him to meet some puppies then be willing to walk away and see his reaction. I would want my hubby to stop me!!

All that being said, you know him and yourself better than I do and must follow your own lead.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

JanB said:


> I think it's great that you are carefully considering all the pros and cons so when you finally reach a decision you will know it is the right one. Good luck!


ditto and kudos to you!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am going to make another suggestion...
You were talking about making a perch and having her watch the birds and keep you company... If you and your husband like cats, you might concider getting two cats from the same litter. You will get a LOT of amusement and love from them and they will play together when you are busy! I always had cats when I worked and loved them so much! They are pretty low maintanence. Either that, or adopt an older more settled dog...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I love being self employed, though I'd rather be making that living doing something more interesting. I guess I thought a dog would help break up the monotony and keep me company, I'm way too isolated these days, but it would also add more work to the pile.


Like you, my husband and I are self employed, I work mostly from home, but I DO go to the office occasionally (to make an appearance, I am the boss! lol) and I wanted a dog I could take to work with me, that was part of my search criteria when I was researching breeds. I ended up narrowing it down to Havanese and Maltese, and then eventually Havanese  And although I have what you would call a very 'busy life', owning a business, running my house, and 7 kids (3 mine, 4 stepkids that here part-time) My kids were getting older and I my nest was feeling 'empty', so a friend told me I "should get a dog", and the lightbulb went off, and the research started and here I am!!! Boy, was that friend right.

I do agree with Jan B. If you are the least bit ambivalent....WAIT. And Posh's mom, definitely get your husband ON board. Who wants to hear complaining and "I told you so" your whole life, right? lol :brick: Not me.

I actually disagree with the theory that an adult Hav would be 'easier'. I don't find that to be true. If you've read the boards for awhile, you'll notice the adults need just as much attention (some even more than puppies!)

Havs are not the easiest breed to housebreak. I just cleaned up a mess yesterday on the dining room floor, and my girl is over a year old, and believe me..I am vigilant about taking her out, but they DO have some regression, and I think that also can potentially occur when they are 'rehomed'.

Also, keep in mind that though all the books say they are great 'family' dogs, most of them really attach themselves to one person (the main caretaker) Yes, all breeds do that to a certain extent, but with Havs they are a bit more obsessive, I've noticed. LIke following you around to the bathroom and if my kids are playing with her and I leave the room, she'll dump the playing with the kids and follow me.

It took awhile for her to come around to my husband. I think they focus on bonding with the pack leader first and then start working the family members. There was a period of a few months where my husband and kids thought Gucci "didn't like them", just because she was so 'in love' with me. Does that make sense? Its better now, but I'm still numero uno.

I'm not trying to be the devil's advocate, but I just know there have been some similar threads to this one over the last year and I would hate to see you just focus on one side, or that an adult would be easier. Some rehomed havs have more issues than puppies, and there is no guarantee that they will come to you housebroken and not marking. I host a lot of playdates at my house, and believe me...they all mark when they are around other dogs. lol

And then we they leave, MY girl will try to pee over where THEY peed. lol Never ending..I tell ya. lol

:welcome: to the forum!
Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just wanted to say welcome  I am originally from Ann Arbor, MI! Go Blue!!!

I just got a puppy and while I will be the first one to say jump all in (that's my personality!), I met many dogs and made myself wait and it really paid off. I couldn't have received a better puppy from a better breeder. Don't fall head over heels with every puppy but really think about what would mesh the best in your lifestyle. Is there anyway you could attend some dog shows? It is the season right now and that is a great way to meet breeders and see a bunch of Havanese. After the show, you can likely touch them and get to know them. Personality was very high on my list. I was lucky to be able to meet both my pup's parents and his grandma. I also put very high on my list how well the pup was socialized. I have an older Havanese who wasn't very socialized as a puppy and to this day, she is a mommy and daddy's girl. I have worked with her a lot and that is what I definitely required on my next one!

Good luck and keep us posted!
Amanda

P.S. Try to remember good things come to those who wait and this is a 15 year decision!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks for the continuing great advice. I can be a bit impulsive, and actually have held myself back a lot on this one, mainly because having had a dog before, I know all about the level of work and the long term commitment, so I kinda know what I'm in for. Right now I'm wondering if what's happened as a result is I started over-thinking the whole thing and imagining problems that might not even happen. This all started maybe 4 months ago when a friend was looking at rescue dogs, I got the idea in my head that it was now "time" for me to take that leap again, too, and everything kind of snowballed. After the bad experience with the rescue schnauzer mix, I thought I'd pull back for awhile, but got stuck in the momentum of the dog search and still haven't been able to let go of it. It's way too quiet around here, I'm sick of being cooped up in this house alone every day, and I do think a dog would bring a lot of joy, comfort, laughs and liveliness, but I'm still worried about whether it will put me over the top in terms of my schedule. 

Someone pointed out to me recently that "dog culture" has really changed over the last 20 or 30 years, with the way we pamper and worry over them now, vs. how they lived as part of the family when we were kids, more on the periphery, not as much "humanizing" of them. I guess different dogs, different people... everyone is going to have a different idea of how much focus they need, some will spoil, others will require the dog to take some time out so owner can get their work done, etc., and a lot of that might be about personalities of both the owner and dog, as well as training. Personally, I'm a spoiler, I can't help it. I treat them like people and feel guilty all the time if I'm not doting on them 24/7, so I know I'd have to change my approach, otherwise go crazy.

As to a cat....I thought about it, but I'm pretty sure I'm allergic. Itchy nose and eyes when I'm handling them for very long in other people's homes, so I imagine living with one would ramp up those symptoms. Otherwise, cats would probably be a good choice for our lifestyle, certainly lower maintenance.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

After standing for a while under an umbrella in the rain, waiting for my little guy to "get busy"...I have to say, your thoughtfullness at this committment is very admirable. I gave it a great deal of thought also and even decided on getting 2 Havs from the same litter! I ran that around this forum and got such wonderful advice. In the end, it's really up to you...and what you think you can handle. I think if I do get Riley a playmate, I will probably get a sweet kitty. They will be much the same size and I know will get along fine!

I offered the idea of two cats because of my love for them and how well they fit into my busy schedule. Both my husband and I traveled for a living and were gone days at a time. When we were home we were pretty beat and having to take care of a dog was just not fair to any of us. My stepson was allergic to cats but coped because he liked them. He and his wife of 17 years, just got two cats and he takes a claritin every day and it is no problem! Oh he just dotes on those critters!!

Whatever your decision, I do know that having a little furbaby in your life is such a joy! My kitties de-stressed me and made me laugh all the time. My little Hav boy has wormed his way into my heart in such a sort time....! I wish you all the best in your journey! Please keep us informed of what you decide!

Hugs!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kara you have shared great words of wisdom. My little one year old princess just crapped on my bed. I saw her jump up and start to squat and I did a quick "AAAAARGH! We Potty OUTSIDE!" She knew she was in trouble and ran to hide under my bed. I got her to come out on her own and "finish her biz" outside in the RAIN! Posh hates the rain and I'm assuming this is why she decided it would be more pleasant to use my bed as a portapotty! She doesn't sleep with us, she's in a crate, so I don't think this was a dominance issue...no guarantees with an older Hav!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

As much as I agree that an older Hav can just as well have regression moments and accidents, I still think a puppy is much harder in the house training department. If there are no health issues (like a bladder infection), an adult needs to pee far less often than a puppy. I remember the days when Kubrick was peeing every 20-30 minutes. It was insane! Adults at least can hold their pee longer and as long as you are diligent about taking them outside, the chances of an accident are much smaller than in a puppy that needs to be taken out 3x per hour. Just my opinion.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it depends on the puppy. Kodi didn't pee that often, but Shelby would pee every 1/2 hour. Thank goodness she doesn't do that anymore. Puppies are a lot of work, especially during housebreaking. Also, I think Havs in general want a lot of interaction with their humans. I got a second one thinking it would free up some of my time. But, they still like to play with me. They do have certain times of the day where they will play together and not bother me to join in, and that is always fun to watch.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a thought too. Maybe a Hav just isn't the breed for you. I have 4 different breeds at home, so I can definitely say with some authority that Havs require more attention than some others might. Maybe a standard poodle would be a good fit. They are extremely easy to train, non-shedding, and also very athletic and playful when YOU want them to be (as opposed to pretty much all the time). Just a thought...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I think it depends on the puppy. Kodi didn't pee that often, but Shelby would pee every 1/2 hour. Thank goodness she doesn't do that anymore. Puppies are a lot of work, especially during housebreaking. Also, I think Havs in general want a lot of interaction with their humans. I got a second one thinking it would free up some of my time. But, they still like to play with me. They do have certain times of the day where they will play together and not bother me to join in, and that is always fun to watch.


Michele, ditto! The Havs want attention 24/7. Benji is "play-energizer puppy". He sometimes drives me nuts with pleas for play. He wears out Lizzie too!! :biggrin1: I think a lot depends on the temperament. Lizzie is happy to play by herself with her toys. Benji is not into toys much.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Amy!

Yesterday, it was POURING cats and dogs here (where did that saying come from!? lol) and I know that is why Gucci went inside the house, HOWever...she totally *knew it was wrong* and knows better to go on the pee pad I provide in THREE places in this house when it rains. :frusty:

What sleighs me...is she tried to 'trick' me. She did go ring the bell frantically and ran out in the rain for a few seconds and came back with poo on her butt and got her butt bath and here I am thinking she went outside and "wow, that was quick"..only to realize she acted out a red herring to distract me when all along, she crapped in the dining room (which is usually gated off, but someone forgot to put the gate back up. aackkk!

Lina, I get what you are saying..but I was more thinking about an adult Hav that might be anxious from re-homing, and more that aspect of it. Although, I know of quite a few adult havs that do regress (mine!! lol) and some of my friends and of course, some here..

I really thought Gucci was easy to potty train when she was a puppy, it was almost "too easy"....and even now, she'll go a month or two without any problems and then it rains or snows or a male marks here... hah.

All of my friends that have other breeds have commented on how "high maintenance" Gucci is, and I have to say..I do agree. Havs do want a LOT of attention. I am the type that loves to dote, so we are a good match, but if the 'needy' thing really does annoy some people.I think some people just want a dog to lay by them and sleep and be 'chill', and not require much. But this breed wants your attention and WILL find a way to get it. lol

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

Do you always blow dry Gucci after a bath? Her coat always looks so great. This last time (the other night) after Milo's bath I was so tired I let him air dry. As a result he has perpetual bed head and it doesn't look like him.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

OMG, pooped on the bed? What a bummer, but your story is SO funny, the way she faked you out with the dining room poop and then "pretended" to go outside. What a bad little smarty pants! Yeah, it's scenarios like that that are both maddening and hilarious. You just want to kill 'em and kiss 'em at the same time. Been there. Just trying to decide if I want to go there again!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> What sleighs me...is she tried to 'trick' me. She did go ring the bell frantically and ran out in the rain for a few seconds and came back with poo on her butt and got her butt bath and here I am thinking she went outside and "wow, that was quick"..only to realize she acted out a red herring to distract me when all along, she crapped in the dining room (which is usually gated off, but someone forgot to put the gate back up. aackkk)
> 
> Kara


Oh Kara, I'm so sorry she was able to trick you, but you gave me a huge belly laugh...I know I laughed at your expense, but boy was it a good one! :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Kara,
> 
> Do you always blow dry Gucci after a bath? Her coat always looks so great. This last time (the other night) after Milo's bath I was so tired I let him air dry. As a result he has perpetual bed head and it doesn't look like him.


Geri, I can't answer for Kara, but I often let Tessa air dry so I don't dry her coat out too much and her coat always looks great. I do comb her face and head though before she's completely dry so it doesn't look like she's stuck a paw in a socket, lol!!! Maybe different coats handle it differently?

Petaluna, oh yes, these Havs are SMART and can reason and think through things. It is adorable and maddening, you are right


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Petaluna,

Welcome! 

I was feeling exactly the same as you are, and I opted for a 17 month old from a reputable breeder.

I truly feel that I made the right decision. She was already crate trained, and mostly house trained. Of course there have been some slip-ups, but now I know I would have had a really hard time with the whole puppy thing. I'm out a lot during the day, and I would have had to completely readjust my life. Now, it's only a small adjustment.

Also, with a little older pup, you can have a better idea of their temperment. Molly is so calm and mellow, which is perfect for us and the breeder knew it. She was able to perfectly match us.

I was scared to death, but let me tell you--my little Molly is the best thing to happen to us since our 3 kids! I'm more in love with her than I could have ever imagined!!

Trust me, I'm on my computer WAY too much and I don't even work on it!! Molly lays right here in my "office" with me and sleeps patiently till I'm done!

Whatever path you choose will be the right one for you! I can tell you one thing for sure--once you go Hav, you'll be sooooooooooooooo glad you did!!

GOOD LUCK!!

Susan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JanB said:


> Geri, I can't answer for Kara, but I often let Tessa air dry so I don't dry her coat out too much and her coat always looks great. I do comb her face and head though before she's completely dry so it doesn't look like she's stuck a paw in a socket, lol!!! Maybe different coats handle it differently?


I think part of the problem is that Milo's head hair is on the shorter side since he lost so much of it during coat blowing. If you recall that's the time I thought he was going bald. I did comb it, and comb it, and comb it when he was drying but he has bed head and I'm trying to decide whether to grow out his bangs. Right now it's at the awkward stage.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

awww, thanks Susan. That's good to hear. The more I think about it, as nice as that puppy stage can be (when they are nice and not naughty - lol!), I do think an older dog makes a lot more sense. The 2 year old I was looking at initially had a question of a luxating patella, which my yorkie also had, but never needed operation, though in her later years she did limp occasionally. I could have taken that 2 year old home the same day, but I wanted time to think about it and was leaning toward the puppy because the 2 year old was shy toward my husband, and just a few days later they decided not to sell her, at least until they had some more opinions on her knee, I'm not sure why. She may or may not be available now or in the future, but I am almost sorry I missed my chance, there. She was sweet, seemed relatively mellow, and I definitely connected with her. She probably would have been a good fit. I was back and forth a couple of times with those folks - got close on their puppy, and then chickened out - 2 or 3 times, so I may have burned bridges there, not sure. they seemed pretty understanding, but I don't know if they'd trust I was REALLY ready if I went back to them this soon (literally just a few weeks) after saying I needed to take some time out and reevaluate next year. When I told them I'd decided to hold off, at that point I was planning on going for a puppy, and I'm realizing now my biggest concern is the commitment of the puppy stage vs the adult stages. I think if I got the right adult Hav, it could work out really well. I've got lots of love and attention to give, and a certain amount of that can get done while I'm working if a lap is OK for her, but yeah, ideally a more mellow dog like yours that would be content to just hang out for a few hours at a time (with breaks in between) would be ideal. I try not to think ahead to that difficult old age part, that's even harder, I think, though they do sleep more, but at some point you are back to more care, more expense, and incontinence. Getting old sucks, eh?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Oh, BTW, saw this girl on Petfinder - no idea what her story is, but she sure needs some grooming: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10603876

Eight years old, I wonder why she is up for adoption now. She's in my state, but way on the other side.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

OMG--you sound exactly like I did!! I was back and forth constantly!

We were actually supposed to wait until the end of the summer and get a puppy, but when Molly became available, I thought she was just too good to let go. And boy was I right!!!

She's very shy around my DH, but she's coming around. We've had her for 3 weeks now, and everyday she's coming out of her shell more and more. 

My DH had the same feelings as yours also! At first he was totally against it, but once my little girl went crying to Daddy, he caved! He still didn't want one, but he couldn't say no to his little princess!  

He's definitely come around as well, and I can see him falling for her. He just wishes she was a little less afraid of him. She'll be fine though.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hey Susan,

How were the first few days? Was she freaked out about being in a new place? Do you have other pets? One of my concerns with an adult dog was whether she'd adjust to a radically different environment, it's a LOT quieter here, no other pets, and while I'm home, I working, whereas the breeder (that this particular 2 year old would have come from, anyway), are retired, and so I suspect spend a lot more time doting on the dogs. Plus when they are ripped from the only home they know (and it's a good home, not like an abusive situation), I wonder if that is traumatizing for them as older dogs. I think there is some trauma for puppies, too, but it seems like they forget it faster.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like you are getting great advise-It's a decision that only you will have to make. I can tell you I got my first Havie when she was three years old. Very well adjusted-from a wonderful breeder who was getting ready to place her out of their home situation-she came to me a little spoiled and now is a WHOLE LOT spoiled-just ask Kathy-Paige had no problems adjusting from her first home to my home. I was not working at the time so could devote all the time she needed-now I do work but she has a bestest friend-my second Hav who came to me as a Foster dog & never left. They want attention but not all the time-they are happy to lay in the chair beside me while I am on the computer-sleep with me at night and go with me when I can take them. I just make sure when I am not working that I can spend the quality time with them. Now I am thinking about adding a third-just not the time yet.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

She adjusted pretty well, I'd say! The first week was hard b/c it turned out that she had a yeast infection in her ear, so she couldn't sleep. We were upset b/c she came to us like that, but in the end it wasn't a big deal. We got the meds and she's all better. Now she doesn't make a peep at night.

She seemed to just fit right in. Even though I have 3 kids, we're not an especially crazy household (if you don't include my screaming all day!) and she came from a home with lots of doggie friends. I do sometimes think she misses the other dogs, but not terribly. 

Geri came over with Milo one day and she seemed to love having someone to play with. I try to take her with me as much as I can when I go out, but not everyone is dog friendly. She's also pretty small for a hav (only about 8 lbs. or so), so she travels easily.

All of your concerns are definitely valid, but I don't think you'd be nuts to get one. I think you'll realize that it's not as bad as you thought it would be!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Susan,

I meant to ask you, how is Molly doing going from a house full of dogs to being a singleton? I was wondering..I've been having this on-going conversation with a few people about dogs needing a dog companion, and my mom was just telling me how she lost two dogs last year and the other one went into a major depression without his 'playmates'. Does Molly miss having other dogs around?

Petaluna..don't solely rely on age for temperment issues. An older dog isnt' necessarily going to be more mellow. Gucci was a really mellow puppy and adult, and I think if you decide to go ahead with a Hav and work with a breeder, find a great breeder and really get the point across that you want a mellow-laid back temperment! 

I had/have a lot of medical problems, but back when I was looking for a puppy...my pain was at an all time HIGH and I was in the early stages of pain management, and I did NOT have the ability to always chase around a puppy. lol That is one of the main reasons I got a girl and not a boy, so I wouldn't have to deal with the marking training. I could barely stand up straight some days!! I did tell my breeder and even though I zoomed in on Gucci out of 4 creams and 2 partis, as they grew older, the breeder really felt that Gucci was a good match for me and a very 'nurturing' dog, she'd always ditch her litter mates to go cuddle with the adults, and she preferred that to play..lol, so the match was a good one! But if I just picked any dog and ended up with a more hyper hav, it would've been much, muchhh harder. And there are older ones with more energy, so make sure you vocalize your needs/wants and get a good match.

Do I blow dry her out? Well...most of the time she's about 75% dry when she gets off the grooming table, her face is a little wet and tail area..but I get her mostly dry. In the summer...I might let her air dry, but her hair gets more wavy w/o the blowdrier. She gets a bath every 5-7 days and I think that helps keep her coat nice and conditioned, and my allergies at bay! 

Kara


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Kara,

She's doing really well!! She's so mellow, that I think she might like the quiet of a single dog house. When Geri came over with Milo, she seemed really happy to have a playmate. I take her to my friend's house--she has a toy yorkie. They get along like they've known each other for years!

I can already see myself wanting another though! Now I know what you guys mean about MHS!! I never understood why someone needed more than one dog!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lulubella said:


> Kara,
> 
> She's doing really well!! She's so mellow, that I think she might like the quiet of a single dog house. When Geri came over with Milo, she seemed really happy to have a playmate. I take her to my friend's house--she has a toy yorkie. They get along like they've known each other for years!
> 
> I can already see myself wanting another though! Now I know what you guys mean about MHS!! I never understood why someone needed more than one dog!


Good! I'm so happy to hear that. I did wonder how Molly was adjusting when my mother was telling me about her dog getting so depressed being alone. But I've had this conversation with a few people off the boards..because my husband thinks one dog is enough, and I disagree! I am leaning towards her being lonely in some way. Although, she is 'happy', I just wonder if she would be happIER with a playmate? I am puppysitting 3 havs next month, so that will answer a LOT of my questions.

Gucci sends some Kisses to Molly! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kara - I think you are home enough that Gucci isn't lonely. But having a playmate gives them another "toy" option. When I worked a lot out of the house, I always felt having a playmate was good, but when working from home, a single dog was happy.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks Gucci!! :kiss: Right back at ya!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Hey wanted to add that my dog was also a mellow puppy and he's a mellow dog. He just goes with the flow, never did the chew on everything phase either [but he has an overbite], never hyper puppy. Just had the potty training which was in summer so besides our issue of stress poop, he was relatively easy although for a few months it feels you're always going outside to potty.

My only concern about an older dog is if it was allowed to go in the house [some breeders just have the pee pads everywhere] it might be hard to untrain. But many on this board have had great success and adorable older dogs! So... I would just wait to fall in love because you will and then none of this will matter.

My husband was very clear that this was my dog. He'd have been fine without another dog ever. But he knew I wanted one and the kids wanted one. He just wanted one that would play fetch, wouldn't shed much, or take off. Check check check.

Winston still is definitely my dog and I am responsible for him, which is fine; but DH loves him too. He is really impressed with him. Havanese are brilliant.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, Trish. I think I fell in love a couple times, actually. That part is not hard! It's kinda like with husbands, though - gotta have the love and the ability to also live with the one you choose, since sometimes the love ain't enough by itself. I think I coulda loved and lived with that 2 year old I passed up. I'm debating about whether to see if she's come available again, and if they'd be willing to adopt her to a nutty flip-flopper like me. I feel a whole lot better about my ability to handle an adult dog right now vs. a puppy. Just knowing she could hold it all night so I might actually get some sleep makes a big difference. I could handle more challenges and re-training during the day on a decent night's sleep. 

If she does indeed have a luxating patella, I wonder if I should be concerned about that. My yorkie had that, but it never needed operation.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Lulubella,,
Tell your husband to keep at it with Molly. My girl Dusty ran from my husband at first. They did work it out, and Dusty is in his lap now almost as much as mine. It takes longer than a few weeks, but it will happen. You should see Dusty greet my DH when he comes home from work! Treats and walks help too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> Thanks, Trish. I think I fell in love a couple times, actually. That part is not hard! It's kinda like with husbands, though - gotta have the love and the ability to also live with the one you choose, since sometimes the love ain't enough by itself. I think I coulda loved and lived with that 2 year old I passed up. I'm debating about whether to see if she's come available again, and if they'd be willing to adopt her to a nutty flip-flopper like me. I feel a whole lot better about my ability to handle an adult dog right now vs. a puppy. Just knowing she could hold it all night so I might actually get some sleep makes a big difference. I could handle more challenges and re-training during the day on a decent night's sleep.
> 
> If she does indeed have a luxating patella, I wonder if I should be concerned about that. My yorkie had that, but it never needed operation.


We just had a discussion about this recently and you would have to get it checked by a vet. There are different' stages of a LP, I would ask to what severity, mild or major? And maybe get a report from the vet, if possible.

I think Gucci slept through the night in less than a week, it wasn't bad at all. Granted, she slept in BED with us, so that probably really helped her get into the 'pack's' habit of sleeping alllll night long. lol The only time she'll get up is if I have to go pee....I have a furry shadow.

And Trisha is right on the pee pads, I think its hard to completely go outside after that. Not impossible, but a LOT of work

K.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bailey is a good sleeper and doesn't even need to go out during the night. The first night was rough but by the third he was sleeping comfortably in his crate next to my bed. I take him out in the morning anywhere between 5 and 7 a.m. depending on when the others wake me. He never does. That part is working out well.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Ah, you guys are killin' me, spending some time on these discussion forums the past couple days is REALLY making me want my Hav. At the same time, I'm getting absolutely clobbered with new work from a new client, and I'm even less sure now about my ability to juggle everything, but once I figure out a new routine with that and the volume is a bit more predictable, I think I could handle an adult, anyway. But the puppies are so cute it hurts..!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

If your work routine tends to be unpredictable, having a puppy or even an adult Hav would be challenging. From my expeirence, the Havs do adapt but they NEED attention. They really are high maintenance compared to some other breeds. My SIL's Westie is happy to be around but not she is not a velcro dog. A friend of mine has Lhasa Apsos and they are not as "velcroed" to her as mine are to me.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, Poornima. I have been getting varying responses from people about their Havs - some seem to be very clingy, others seem to be content to just be near. My Yorkie was not a cuddler, which actually was disappointing - I pretty much had to hold her down for kisses and snuggles unless she was tired and already crashed out. Got her at 12 weeks, and I assumed all dogs wanted as much petting and possible, but not her. She was the boss of me, too - LOL! I have always wanted a dog that actually *wanted* my attention (for things other than food, treats and the occasional ball toss), and I love the idea of having a companion for walks every day, but yeah, I'd need at least an hour or two at a stretch to work, then break, then back to work, etc., at least 5 days a week. I'd play her hard and/or walk her in between to get her good and exercised, which I found helped with my Yorkie if I thought she was getting bored. It also takes me a LONG time to wind down at night before bed, and I usually read or watch late nite TV for a couple hours before dozing off, just to turn off my brain, so that would be the time for brushing, bonding, a little light training and play, maybe, also. It would stress me out, though, if the dog was unhappy and pawing at me when I needed to work. I think it's easier for people, actually, who go to work every day because when you're home, the dog doesn't understand why you are not interacting with it constantly if you are there. If you're away at work, the dog sleeps a lot. In the past I wondered whether I should get 2 dogs close in age, given my schedule, so that they could keep each other company, but in other ways that's double the work and expense, so....

All of a sudden I'm seeing Havanese everywhere. I just got a catalog for some furniture company I've never heard of, and there's a Hav on the front and back cover! Adorable.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> All of a sudden I'm seeing Havanese everywhere. I just got a catalog for some furniture company I've never heard of, and there's a Hav on the front and back cover! Adorable.


IT'S A SIGN...


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

All dogs have different temperments. I really do understand, now that I have Riley...how important it is to match that up with your needs and his/hers. A good breeder can help you with that! Also, if you set expectations early on, they adapt. You have to be prepared to ignore a bit of whining...but in the long run, you are both happier.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hi Jean, I wondered, too, about that - how much of that attention-seeking behavior is a result of spoiling by their humans cause they're so darn cute, and I'm sure very good at getting their way. Seems like it's partly a breed thing and partly an owner thing, that's my best guess as an outsider, anyway. A couple of the breeders I talked to kind of laughed at me with my concerns about keeping the dog entertained - saying you don't have to dote on them 24/7, when you have to work or can't keep an eye on them, puppy goes in the pen or crate for a nap or to play with her toys by herself for awhile. Then when you take a break, puppy takes a break, etc. I would tend to feel guilty and spoil, but I'd have to break myself of that habit or I'd be a stressed out dog parent.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Also, if you set expectations early on, they adapt. You have to be prepared to ignore a bit of whining...but in the long run, you are both happier.


This is a very good point, these guys love schedules also. 
I have been trying to read some of this thread when I can but may have missed something but wanted to add from my experiance with my 2 I have noticed a change in my older one right around when he was turning 2, I'm not sure how to explaine it but it's like he is not as demanding on my attention (everyone who knows Riley knows he is my most hyper child) I don't know it's like he all of a sudden matured over night, still very hyper but is more settled about finding his own entertainment, he's just different. My thought would be if you are looking for an old dog to go with one that is at least 2 years old anything younger in my eyes is still a puppy.

So I guess that means I still have a puppy at home (Monte) shhhh don't tell Missy, I dont want to be dropped from the IWAP club.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Petaluna, 
reading other people's post made me realize too that there IS a big difference in our dogs' characters. And as you said it also depends on how 'we' handle our dogs. My Breeder has told me many times what the breeders told you: it's the dog that has to (and will) get used to your schedule not the other way around. She basically told me to keep living my life and he'll 'get it'. 
Since I wanted a dog really bad and had plenty of time to spend with him, my life was spinning around Pablo most of the day for the first 5 months. Until I realized, that I don't have a life anymore and after all I was trying to turn a pretty independent puppy into a clingy&whiny dog. I hit the brakes and started paying less and less attention to him by offering him chew toys and other toys to 'go play' with on his own. Sure enough, I sometimes forget he exists, cause he just does his thing while I sit at the PC and study most of the day. He comes by and I pet him and he leaves and he lays near or entertains himself. I do walk him 2x/day for 30-60 min, play&run time and spend ca. 1 hour in the morning with full attention with him. So now at 8 months, he seems to be fine with this lifestyle. He didn't cuddle much but is now getting more and more cuddly. I think he's perfect for us and our Breeder's knowledge and advice helped us to reach this point.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Maryam, thanks so much! I have talked to several more breeders and I think I'm getting more and more comfortable with the idea of a puppy (again) despite thinking originally that I should stick with an adult. Turns out young adult females are very hard to come by, especially if I want to stay local, so I may have to stop over-thinking the puppy thing and just do it. The breeders I've talked to seem like they know their dogs well and would be able to get me a good match. There is nothing sweeter than a puppy, that's for sure, and yet I know from experience there are moments when you'd like to put them out with the trash, but we won't focus on that - LOL! Thank God my mom didn't leave me at the curb on the many occasions I gave her good reason to !!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Petaluna, whether a pup or an adult is better for you can only be answered by yourself. We all just want you to find the right match, whether it's a young, old, Hav or non-Hav! Best of luck, you're well on your way to find the perfect dog!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Petaluna, I just got my second dog and I can say that there is definitely a genetic aspect of temperament. Of course we've only had him 3 days but he is much less needy, demanding, and clingy than my first. Although he loves to play and is very kissy and loving he's content on his own too. And now he helps entertain my first so it's the perfect combination, lol. The breeder knew exactly what I was looking for in my second puppy and so far he is the perfect match. He's actually been pretty easy.

Even so, Havanese ARE more high maintenance than most other breeds; it's not all owner induced because they are cute. It's a breed specific trait. That's what I was looking for now that my kids are grown so I'm totally OK with that.

Good luck in finding the perfect puppy. Here's a piece of advice: find a breeder who has started them on pee pads or litter boxes, it makes house training so much easier. Boomer was used to the litter box at the breeder's home and has continued to use it since he's been home. It's wonderful!! I prefer the litter box to pee pads.


----------

